
Show HN: Prison.news an aggregator for the prison industry/inmate families - TimMeade
https://www.prison.news/
======
TimMeade
Thanks. Are other products deal with inmates families. There really is no
where lack hacker news or a centralized site to get information like this.

------
Kinnard
Nice!

------
fiatjaf
What a niche.

